# green board and exp board



## carberry drywall (Apr 5, 2011)

do any of you use greenboard, or the purple exp board?
some people like to use it. but personaly i have over 20 years experience, and i have come to realize it dont take a rocket scientist to realize it, but if you put a water based material (drywall mud) over something water resistant, how long do you think it will bond for? the whole purpose for the green board and purple exp board is to repell water and prevent mold from growing, but if they got a mold problem they got isues someware else lol. and as far as keeping water off the drywall talk to your painter.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

it is whats inside the drywall to make it mold resistant, so the the drywall will not absorb moisture, there's chemicals involved:yes:. Plus there is science involved with the paper they use on drywall, so the drying process of mud happens form both sides (air and paper sides) so there is less air pockets (pin holes ) that form in your mud. And you also half to use a breathable paint over the water resistant board ,like latex.

Plus green board is so 1980's, there are better products out there, but regular board on it's own will lose the battle against moisture.

I'm no expert on the green board, but some say it's a waste of money. After so many hits with water, even it will begin to break down so....... I just tape what ever they put in front of me, and try not to whine, which can being really hard not to do, being a whiny taper


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Plus green board is so 1980's, there are better products out there, but regular board on it's own will lose the battle against moisture.


Still see the green board on many of the multiple family dwellings (condos) as I guess that is what the engineers dictate. We are also starting to see a bit more of the grey board out west now as well, replacing the green board. Dont know much about the purple board.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Still see the green board on many of the multiple family dwellings (condos) as I guess that is what the engineers dictate. We are also starting to see a bit more of the grey board out west now as well, replacing the green board. Dont know much about the purple board.


Same here, never seen the purple board, I guess the Barney the purple dinosaur generation has entered the engineering work force :blink:

Oh, the wheels on the bus go round and round :whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

It looks like Barney is devouring the green board.


----------



## carberry drywall (Apr 5, 2011)

when i posted about the green board and purple exp board i was not whinning, just asking what people thought of it. really it dont matter how ya'll feel about it anyway, i know how i feel about it, and thats what matters, and yes it is a money racket, kinda like the usg light rock, if drywall is to heavy for ya get a knew job LOL. as far as the guy who posted about the gray board, are you talking about the paperless drywall? we use it some dont like it either, my guys brake out in hives from using it, but it all pays off cuz we charge triple to hang and finish it cuz we have to skim the whole board to cover the rough texture on it.:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

The intent of the purple rock is to make it moisture and mold resistant(MMR), so that should it get wet.......it won't develop mold and fall apart. Paper is made of cellulose and molds think cellulose is tasty stuff. Molds don't care so much for drywall compound, so if the compounds get wet and fall apart then a finisher gets to come back and patch the area in. Painters are supposed to ensure that the sheetrock and mud do not get wet, but they are only a part of the system of protection. When I do repairs on old stuff that's gotten wet and will most likely do so again I like to use Vario (water resistant) and Fibafuse (paperless).


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

carberry drywall said:


> do any of you use greenboard, or the purple exp board?
> some people like to use it. but personaly i have over 20 years experience, and i have come to realize it dont take a rocket scientist to realize it, but if you put a water based material (drywall mud) over something water resistant, how long do you think it will bond for? the whole purpose for the green board and purple exp board is to repell water and prevent mold from growing, but if they got a mold problem they got isues someware else lol. and as far as keeping water off the drywall talk to your painter.


 Doesn't matter what any of us think homeowners and contractors want you to use green board use it. I'll use fluorescent orange drywall so long as they write the check. I do think green board is an advantage over regular drywall. I just wish the lumber yards around here would stock it in 12'.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

carberry drywall said:


> when i posted about the green board and purple exp board i was not whinning, just asking what people thought of it. really it dont matter how ya'll feel about it anyway, i know how i feel about it, and thats what matters, and yes it is a money racket, kinda like the usg light rock, if drywall is to heavy for ya get a knew job LOL. as far as the guy who posted about the gray board, are you talking about the paperless drywall? we use it some dont like it either, my guys brake out in hives from using it, but it all pays off cuz we charge triple to hang and finish it cuz we have to skim the whole board to cover the rough texture on it.:thumbup:



Actually the light rock has saved us money. Our hourly subs put up way more a week this condo building compared to the same exact building 6 months ago with the regular bd.


----------

